# Marmorino Madness



## fauxlynn

Italian plaster project in progress. My arms are going to fall off.


----------



## fauxlynn




----------



## fauxlynn

Gotta love sideways pictures


----------



## fauxlynn

The first step was rolling out a primer. The second step was basically troweling out a 100% coverage, smooth layer. The second step in this particular situation is a skip trowel layer, seen in this picture in the process of drying.


----------



## woodcoyote

Looking good.


You plan on burnishing? Curious how you plan to go about it, if you do.


----------



## fauxlynn

woodcoyote said:


> Looking good.
> 
> 
> You plan on burnishing? Curious how you plan to go about it, if you do.


That’s where the madness comes in. 
They want these walls glazed. I’ve never done that on plaster, but I know it’s going to suck right into the walls. I am going to sort of burnish as I’m skip troweling, like pass over each area three or four times with medium/light pressure with the trowel at 45* or so. 
On the sample I burnished afterward and it had some effect. But, she wants the flat areas to be sometimes glazed and sometimes not, so that’s tough to do. The site sample I did directly on the wall was burnished too much and wouldn’t take the glaze. I’m probably going to have to sand that part off. 

I will probably burnish again after the glaze. I’ll post pics next week, we’re not allowed on site for a few days because the floor guys are in.

Edit- typically as far as I know, you start to burnish when things are about 75% dry, not fun. It should be dry enough to not be damaged by the trowel, but still wet enough to allow for some beautiful marks to shine through.


----------



## PPD

Oh my- you have help burnishing?? I can’t imagine going back, burnishing while the windows still open, & moving on for that whole big space. Looks absolutely beautiful tho (as always)- & just think how toned your arms will be when done ;p


Could you possibly use a wax resist in some areas to avoid the glaze over tinting your plaster?


----------



## fauxlynn

Ha, yeah I have help on this one. My logic here, and I hope it works, is to half heartedly burnish as I go along so the glaze will be absorbed here and there. I can still burnish again when dry, it’s just not going to do so much, but they don’t want it super shiny, they want it ‘authentic’. Yeah....
We did the largest wall Wednesday, which isn’t pictured here. When I ran my hand over it, parts seemed smoother than other areas. I’m assuming I’ve left enough of it ‘open’ to take the glaze. Hopefully this will work. 
Putting glaze on the samples was awful because the whole think just looks wet, so I can’t really tell what it looks like until it dries. 
I had a dream just before I woke up this morning that it all looked like dried spaghetti stuck to the wall and I was scraping it off with a 1” putty knife!


----------



## woodcoyote

Yeah sounds like your going to have a fun time....timing it. 



I wonder why they wanted to go with a venetian/marmorino finish? I would have tried to do a regular lime plaster or even sell a skip trowel sheetrock mud with glaze on top. 



I dunno. Every time I think venetian I think it should be polished and look like marble. Hence the whole point of the concept originally lol. But...to each their own I suppose. 



I'm sure it'll look great when it's done!! For sure post pictures.


----------



## PPD

fauxlynn said:


> I had a dream just before I woke up this morning that it all looked like dried spaghetti stuck to the wall and I was scraping it off with a 1” putty knife!



Hahahaha oh man, the haunted dreams that come when a project is high stress & hope


----------



## fauxlynn

I think I absorbed some toxic vibe from the ‘walk off the job’ thread, I took an unscheduled break from this job until someone acknowledged my invoice. 

It’s going okay, worked today, will work tomorrow. The glaze procedure is: wet wall with sponge, scrub in glaze to crevices with chip brush, sort of run the brush over the flat areas, use second sponge to blot and scrub out edges, go to next section, then remember to go back and burnish previous section.
It looked horrifying at first. Drips all the way down the wall, brush marks, swirls. It took a while as it dried, to start looking okay. I hope it still looks okay in the morning.


----------



## CApainter

It looks amazing!


----------



## fauxlynn

Well, knock me over with a 1970’s faux painting feather! 

Love you, buddy!!


----------



## CApainter

fauxlynn said:


> Well, knock me over with a 1970’s faux painting feather!
> 
> Love you, buddy!!


Love you too! Things are happening mid January! Sorry I didn't contact you. I was locked out. I've missed you and Slinger.


----------



## PPD

Oh no!! How long did they take till u were able yo get back to work? That thread has been haunting me too...I’ve got red flags up after reading some of the stories :-/

Look absolutely fabulous! I’ve sprayed rubbing alcohol on plaster to create a flash dry drip finish similar to what your trying to avoid...some dripping can bring a certain charm  How those arms doin? *too bad it isn’t almost summer season so u could show those guns off afterwards hehe


----------



## PACman

I could swear i smoked some marmorino madness in norcal one weekend.


----------



## fauxlynn

woodcoyote said:


> I wonder why they wanted to go with a venetian/marmorino finish? I would have tried to do a regular lime plaster or even sell a skip trowel sheetrock mud with glaze on top.
> 
> yes, I tried to steer them that direction. But now she can tell all of her friends it’s real.
> 
> I dunno. Every time I think venetian I think it should be polished and look like marble.


Me too!



PPD said:


> Oh no!! How long did they take till u were able yo get back to work? She cost me three days. It wasn’t just the money ;I also needed her approval for the glaze, even though I already had an approved sample. She scared me with her ever changing idea of our communications. That thread has been haunting me too...I’ve got red flags up after reading some of the stories :-/
> 
> Look absolutely fabulous! I’ve sprayed rubbing alcohol on plaster to create a flash dry drip finish similar to what your trying to avoid...some dripping can bring a certain charm  Thats hilarious. The designer here also tried to convince me the drips were charming and to stop worrying over them. But, the client expressed her displeasure about them this morning. That wall has been finished for four days. How those arms doin? *too bad it isn’t almost summer season so u could show those guns off afterwards hehe


Yeah...nobody wants to see that, I’m a fat old lady. 




PACman said:


> I could swear i smoked some marmorino madness in norcal one weekend.


That was YOU I smoked that with????!!!!

Not quite finished, but here’s two scary photos: 
















Same wall, one before glaze, one during. And, one horizontal and one vertical.


----------



## fauxlynn

CApainter said:


> Love you too! Things are happening mid January! Yeah, you mean impeachment, right?lain:Sorry I didn't contact you. Its okay. :smile:I was locked out. Yeah, that was a trend there for a bit. :glasses:I've missed you and Slinger.Yup, but....Hey, fun fact- did you know we’re not allowed to utter the name of a banned member? Me either!!!! :sad:


So next time you go getting into trouble, give me your email first! And for what it’s worth, I’ve felt slightly stupider since your time in the barrel. :biggrin:


----------



## Rbriggs82

....


----------



## woodcoyote

Looks awesome! But I still don't see a difference between skip troweled wall with taping mud and glazing it versus a marmorino finish. 



Unless there's a texture difference (wall hardness) and bragging rights I suppose. 



Doing awesome work as always.


----------



## PACman

Have you ever been to Humboldt county California? Around 1992 or so?


----------



## Fman

My favorite ice cream is "Impeachmint"from Ben & Jerry's. Treat yourself when you wrap up this Marmorino Madness!


----------



## fauxlynn

woodcoyote said:


> Looks awesome! But I still don't see a difference between skip troweled wall with taping mud and glazing it versus a marmorino finish.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless there's a texture difference (wall hardness) and bragging rights I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> Doing awesome work as always.



Thanks, and yes I agree, very minor difference. Up close you can see the shimmer and feel that it’s cool to the touch. It would’ve been easier to do the texture paint. The only major difference is durability. I had a real deal sample on masonite board, hit it with a hammer, left no mark. Granted, drywall will fail and then the marmorino, but it’ll be pretty tough against vacuum cleaners and kids, 



PACman said:


> Have you ever been to Humboldt county California? Around 1992 or so?


No, there’s only one man I would’ve gone to California for. I’m afraid of earthquakes. 




Fman said:


> My favorite ice cream is "Impeachmint"from Ben & Jerry's. Treat yourself when you wrap up this Marmorino Madness!


It’s finito. I’m going to give that a try. Thanks.


----------



## robertdaley848

> Thanks, and yes I agree, very minor difference. Up close you can see the shimmer and feel that it’s cool to the touch. It would’ve been easier to do the texture paint. The only major difference is durability. I had a real deal sample on masonite board, hit it with a hammer, left no mark. Granted, drywall will fail and then the marmorino, but it’ll be pretty tough against vacuum cleaners and kids,
> 
> 
> 
> No, there’s only one man I would’ve gone to California for. I’m afraid of earthquakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s finito. I’m going to give that a try. Thanks.



Nice picture, nice house


----------

